# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Switched to Sailfish, but head is printing off the bed, not in middle.

## Raymo

as title.... I've upgraded to Sailfish

Managed to get GPX running with Slic3r, thats fine.

but my prints are not starting in the middle of the bed, 
instead they start to the top right (as I look at the bed).

Saved the home coordinates before I did and loaded same into Sailfish.
x = 152mm
y = 75mm

Set Bed shape to :
x = 228 x  and y= 150


what needs to be done to make the prints start in the middle? 

Thanks
Ray

----------


## EagleSeven

> as title.... I've upgraded to Sailfish


Sorry , but 'Sailfish' is Really a 'Downgrade',  :Frown: 
for the CTC !

Note: that's my conclusion from what I've read,
I've Not had a need to try Sailfish myself.

----------


## Mjolinor

> Sorry , but 'Sailfish' is Really a 'Downgrade', 
> for the CTC !
> 
> Note: that's my conclusion from what I've read,
> I've Not had a need to try Sailfish myself.


Why do you keep doing that. The guy wants input from real world experience, not from some third party "read it on the web so it must be true".

----------


## Mjolinor

Erase your eprom.

----------


## EagleSeven

> Why do you keep doing that. The guy wants input from real world experience, not from some third party "read it on the web so it must be true".


As I said, it is 'My conclusion' !
Therefore it is 'True to Me' !

Why do You Keep being So Negative about my helpful comments ??  :Cool: 
There's No need for you to be So Competitive !

----------


## Mjolinor

> As I said, it is 'My conclusion' !
> Therefore it is 'True to Me' !
> 
> Why do You Keep being So Negative about my helpful comments ??


Because they are not helpful. I have yet to see a helpful comment from you. If someone tries something and thinks it is crap they post on the Internet about how crap it is. If someone tries something and it does exactly what they need then they do not post about it generally.

The guy has put Sailfish on, a good move. How helpful do you think it is to tell him that he has done something he shouldn't have because you read on the Internet that someone doesn't like Sailfish. What he needs is a solution to his home/centre/off table printing problem not some imaginary diatribe about how you read something google said.

Sailfish is without doubt the best OS for this type of printer, it leaves any of the originals for dead but there is a potential problem with it when installing it if you do not erase your EPROM before you start. This information is given all over the net. If you follow the instructions carefully then you never meet the problem, I didn't because I read everything I could before I made the decision to upgrade

----------


## EagleSeven

The Fact remains that Sailfish firmware is NOT Needed,
with the CTC printer !
And I want Everyone to Know That to be a TRUE statement !

As a warning to anyone else that may think they should make the Same Mistake that many Others have !
I consider that Very Helpful advice !

----------


## Mjolinor

> The Fact remains that Sailfish firmware is NOT Needed,
> with the CTC printer !
> And I want Everyone to Know That to be a TRUE statement !
> 
> As a warning to anyone else that may think they should make the Same Mistake that many Others have !


What you say is correct but Sailfish firmware will improve all this type of printer so if your intention is to make the most of what you have then Sailfish is the way to go. 

If you are content with it not working quite as well as it could do and not printing quite as well as it could then you are right, there is no need to put Sailfish on.

----------


## slippyr4

> The Fact remains that Sailfish firmware is NOT Needed,
> with the CTC printer !
> And I want Everyone to Know That to be a TRUE statement !
> 
> As a warning to anyone else that may think they should make the Same Mistake that many Others have !


problem is it's not true. Come back when you've tried it. 

Why did you delete your post about thermocouples? Was it because everything you said was completely and utterly wrong?

----------


## Raymo

ahem... OP here...  :Embarrassment: 

I erased the EEPROM but the offset is still there..
So do I need to re-flash again after EEPROM erase?

FYI, I'am creating the .x3g code using the start/end G-codes proviced below... could this be adding an unwanted offset?
http://www.3duniverse.org/2014/01/05...forge-creator/

I think these sctipts are for flashforge and they seem to add some good steps... but perhaps they are not useable on CTC beds (or need some editing perhaps)?

And I'm using Slic3r post-processing script to trigger GPX converter.

Thanks

Ray

----------


## Raymo

update.. I frigged it by adding extruder offset of x=113 and y=75
but i have the feeling this is not the best way to correct it...

----------


## Mjolinor

I can't remember exactly what you need to do.

The answer you need is on google groups, Jetguy is the guy to read for an answer. Probably in the Wanhao or the Flashforge groups.

----------


## curious aardvark

yep the offset is the way I've always done it and seen it done.

----------


## Raymo

ok.. feeling stupid...
RTFM Ray !

I entered the bed size alright... but I ignored the "Oirigin" inputs... I incorrectly assumed these should be the front left.
But obvioulsy the 0,0, is in the middle.

Thanks guys
Ray

----------


## curious aardvark

that sounds familiar :-)

----------


## Geoff

> Sorry , but 'Sailfish' is Really a 'Downgrade', 
> for the CTC !
> 
> Note: that's my conclusion from what I've read,
> I've Not had a need to try Sailfish myself.


So it's a downgrade, but you have absolutely no experience in using it or how it might be beneficial?  I am finding your posts rather frustrating to read I must say. I know I can often spout on with some rubbish, but at least when I do, it's because I went through the experience myself - sure my advice may be totally wrong, but it comes from a place of understanding and previous experience. 

It's not a matter of "need to try sailfish" it's a matter of trying to improve the machine. Now, I haven't upgrade my CTC but I'm saddened you would tell me not to before I've even tried without even giving an example why. It's fine to say don't do it.. because x, y, x etc.. But you are saying don't do it because_ someone else_ said don't do it.  :Mad: 

The CTC is shipped out with Firmware 1.0

Do you know how old this is now? nearly 5 years. Yes you read that right, the firmware running your CTC machine is nearly 5 years old.  Do you not think there has been any significant improvements in the past 5 years that could help with some of the woes this printer presents us with? of course there is. Will they make the printer work better? possibly, it all depends on what your problems are.

The absolute, most massive point of upgrading to Sailfish  is the ability to slice with Slic3r and not the cruddy alternatives we have for Flashforge and CTC. Right now, for anything serious you need GPX (This is the way Simplyfy3D streams to X3G via USB) and I for one would like to treat my CTC like all my other printers and use Slic3r.

----------


## slippyr4

> The absolute, most massive point of upgrading to Sailfish (even though I have not done this on my CTC) is the ability to slice with Slic3r and not the cruddy alternatives we have for Flashforge and CTC. Right now, for anything serious you need GPX (This is the way Simplyfy3D streams to X3G via USB) and I for one would like to treat my CTC like all my other printers and use Slic3r.


Slic3r needs to use gpx, irrespective of whether you're on sailfish or not. Simplify3D comes with it, with slic3r you need to add it yourself.

Your points about sailfish are on the money though. It's not going to change you life, but it does come with several improvements over the stock firmware, and no cons that i'm aware of.

----------


## Mjolinor

I have never got GPX to work nor have I ever been able to get a response from the author about why it wouldn't work, most un-Linux like really.

I just import the Gcode to repG and make the X3G that way.

----------


## slippyr4

> I have never got GPX to work nor have I ever been able to get a response from the author about why it wouldn't work, most un-Linux like really.
> 
> I just import the Gcode to repG and make the X3G that way.


What platform are you using? I use it fine on my mac. There are actually a couple of forks of gpx - one from dan newman (the sailfish guy) and then a fork of that too. I use the markwal one (https://github.com/markwal/GPX) with simplify3d (i replaced the one they ship with). The main benefit of the forked one is that it removes the "bug" that limits the HBP temperature to 120 degrees (even though sailfish supports 130).

Win32, Win64 and linux x64 builds at https://github.com/markwal/GPX/releases

If you need an OSX build give me a shout

----------


## Raymo

Sailfish gets my vote.
Just last night I noticed my print was overheating and I was able to adjust the head temp (downward) during the print and saved the model from failure.

Print speed can be adjusted on the fly also... Really useful.

----------


## Raymo

Regarding GPX, I use Windows 7 64 bit. GPX still runs on it just fine.
But I had some issues getting it going at the start.

My solution was to use slic3r  "post processing script" to define the path to GPX.exe then let Slic3r pass the parameters. This now works and I get x3g code produced alongside gcode. 

Let me know if your still stuck and I can give you a hand.

----------

